# Business Licence Activities



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

Regarding setting up a business, specifically licensing / activities.

Nominating the business activities is a prerequisite to opening a Company. From the Department of Economic Development website:
"_Determine, in the beginning, the category/categories (commercial, industrial and/or professional) and type of business activity/activities to be practiced. Please determine all the related business activities that can be included within each business license, subject to a maximum of ten activities per license. For more details, please go to Activities Search e-service._"

This is surprisingly clear for Dubai legislation. One or more of three activity categories, and up to 10 activities per licence. Great, so I first thought.

However, I cannot find anywhere (_so far checked with DED, Trakhees, DAFZA, by phone and on website ..._) a full listing of activities such that I can peruse the options and ensure I've covered all bases. Instead, I can use the "_Activities Search e-service_", for which I must specify a minimum of three characters. How typically frustrating, especially when the activities seem full of both gaps and overlaps, and that they have been translated from Arabic to English with less-than-precise outcomes!! 

Does anyone know how to find such a comprehensive activity listing as I am seeking?

Thanks
Lamp


----------

